# Message archive?



## nrk7001 (Jun 15, 2009)

I was looking for some of my older posts and I cant seem to find them.  Do threads disappear after a while?   I have never had this issue on other forums.  Am I just searching wrong?  Sorry, seems like a lame question, I know.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 15, 2009)

no they do not go away.  we did lose data from nov 08 - jan 09 in a database crash


----------



## gnubee (Sep 12, 2009)

On the very bottom right hand of this page is a link to the archives.

If your post is not in there somewhere it was purged in the Nov 08 - Jan 09 database crash.


----------

